# Working near airport



## Chirka-girl (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi,
I am looking at accepting a job in the industrial park near the Johannesburg airport.

Can anyone help provide recommendations or any information on the local housing? I would prefer not to buy a car if I don't need to. I would appreciate any facts concerning the types of neighbourhoods, safety and approximate rents if possible.

Any advice is appreciated.
CG


----------

